# Slide lock drill press vise



## seanb (Oct 16, 2019)

YouTube's Mr. Pete222 just finished a 10 part series where he built a slide lock drill press vise that i decided to copy.

My drill press table is a piece of hot rolled plate that I faced with a shell mill. Its flat enough for a drill press anyway.

Jaws are cold rolled 1.25 square with some all thread and drill rod. 

After machining i caustic blued some of the parts ( do gunsmithing as a hobby so i blue stuff sometimes)

The bluing turned out really well mine is not quite as well done as Mr Pete's, I cut some corners.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 16, 2019)

I made one just before he started the build series. Most useful drill press accessory. Nice work.


----------

